

Tech is Ruining SF - sfprotector
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/San_Francisco_1906_earthquake_Panoramic_View.jpg

======
sfprotector
Taking at least a little responsibility not to make a naked firebrand post. I
searched this up after seeing that a Google engineer was reportedly targeted
by protesters. The reality is a lot of money (which talent needs to survive)
and talent are attracted to the area. Nothing will stop people like me from
coming in and being okay with high prices. A solution that makes everyone
happy is to figure out a place to develop to absorb the excess demand, and
move on with it. People involved in planning can create a plan that allows
this to happen. People experiencing the pressure of the bulging economy and
population(?) can support practices that will alleviate this pressure. Surely
in all that can be done in architecture and urban planning when there is a
will can create structures integrated nicely with the environment that will
satisfy demand and assimilate whatever it is that people are not wanting to
lose. Surely new faces is not something to be angry about.

